# Recovery Pumps



## DuMass (Jul 7, 2009)

What type of recovery pump are you using?
I still have the Promax RG5410A. It’s more than adequate for what I need, but I can see that the design is getting dated compared to other units out there.

Whenever I start thinking about how I wish it were just a little smaller and lighter, I begin reminiscing about my old Pinnacle recovery unit that weighed like 42 pounds and had to have the oil changed regularly... then I say to myself... gee, this thing really isn’t so bad after all.


----------



## jvegas (Jun 17, 2009)

*recovery pumps*

I have the bacharach stinger works well and is light weight :thumbsup:


----------



## Saxon (Sep 2, 2009)

I have had the Appion G5 for the last 2 years, very nice piece of equipment.


----------



## mechanicalDvr (Jun 25, 2009)

I have the baby Robinaire and the Inficon, both are light weight and work well.


----------



## supertek65 (Oct 1, 2009)

appion g5 twin!

very small and extremely fast!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
fits easy on van shelf
ill never own a different one or maybe another one had this one for 4 years!
might not be fair to say, i do not use it often but when i do i am usually working on something between 35 and 1000 tons.


----------



## RoBoTeq (Jun 18, 2009)

The Promax I used when I was a contractor finally bit the dust with my son using it about three years ago. I now sell the Appion's and my contractors seem to really like it.


----------



## protech (Mar 23, 2009)

stinger


----------

